# Empire builder milepost St. Paul, MN



## Guest (Dec 11, 2015)

When the St. Paul, MN (MSP) stop moved from Midway depot to Union depot, the milepost listed for St. Paul in the timetable remained at 418 miles from Chicago even though the Union depot is a few miles closer to Chicago, I would guess maybe 6 miles closer so it should be changed to 412?

I know this is minor but it's a little surprising that no one at Amtrak thought to change this. Has any other station changed location the the timetable milepost updated?


----------



## saxman (Dec 18, 2015)

Guest said:


> When the St. Paul, MN (MSP) stop moved from Midway depot to Union depot, the milepost listed for St. Paul in the timetable remained at 418 miles from Chicago even though the Union depot is a few miles closer to Chicago, I would guess maybe 6 miles closer so it should be changed to 412?
> 
> I know this is minor but it's a little surprising that no one at Amtrak thought to change this. Has any other station changed location the the timetable milepost updated?


Since Amtrak makes their timetables on a excel spreadsheet, I'm not surprised at all that they would miss this. I bet it says 418 for years to come. I also love how the Hiawatha timetable say that Milwaukee is at milepost 86 miles, but the Empire Builder timetable was somehow moved to milepost 85. It has yet to be corrected.


----------



## NW cannonball (Dec 20, 2015)

Best I can tell, from looking at the mileposts by the tracks here in Saint Paul, SPUD is between mileposts 410 and 411 on the CP (formerly Soo, formererly CMSP&P). Sorry can't find my CP employee timetable from the late 90's that showed all the mileposts for all the stations and sidings from Chicago to Portal :mellow: . Technically, the actual mileage depends which track of the joint BNSF-CP the Empire Builder takes between Hastings and SPUD (I could go on about the details, but won't)

But I am curious about what cities have had stations relocated more than a mile or two in the last decade or so.


----------

